# Keep inside label intact when pressing outside of shirt



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I will be using transfers to print designs on the outside of baby onesies, as well as using a transfer label on the inside with brand name and washing info, etc. Is there something I can put over the inside label when pressing the outer label on so that it doesn't get ruined? Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do your front transfer first, and when doing your tagless label, position the onesie so the front transfer is not under the platen. 

Imagine something like this but on a heat press: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t99659.html. We use a piece of 1/2 inch neoprene mouse pad (found at any sublimation product wholesaler) cut just larger than the transfer. It's placed at the edge of the heat press closest to your body. The onesie hangs of the end. 

a baby's skin is VERY sensitive. We don't print tagless labels on baby clothes. Here's why: Government Warns Parents About Baby Garments With Tag-less Labels | NBC Southern California

If you're going to do it, and you shouldn't, make sure your company has a products liability insurance policy.


----------

